# Hiring a professional for taxes or DIY?



## ikslei (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi all,
I had always been filing my taxes for free while I was a student using H&R Block. Last year, I was set to get a $300 return according to H&R Block, but I used a CPA my family uses and received almost $2,000. This year I have a full-time job with a couple nuances like an ESPP, but otherwise I don't think my return is too complicated. The cost of hiring him more than paid for itself last year, so I am inclined to hire his services again. Any reason not to? How did the online service do so much more poorly than the professional?
Thanks!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It would be useful if you understood why your refund was so much higher after using the CPA instead of H&R Block. If it was a one-off due to the stimulus benefit that's not really a big win for the CPA, since pretty much everyone received the money.


----------

